# Favoriten im I.E. werden immer wieder gelöscht



## marc23r (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

stehe vor einem großen Rätsel, da ich das Problem bislang noch nie hatte.

Seit einigen Tagen verschwindet die Verlinkung meiner im I.E. 7.0 gespeicherten Favoriten immer wieder.
D.h. dass die gespeicherte Seite zwar in der Favoritenliste angezeigt wird, sie aber nicht mehr als Link vorhanden ist, so dass bei einem Klick darauf, sich kein Explorer öffnet bzw diese Seite überhaupt aufgerufen wird.

Ich muss daher den Umweg gehen und die Adresse manuell eingeben bzw per google suchen lassen. Speichere ich die Adresse dann erneut als Favorit ab, wird sie zunächst auch wieder ganz normal in der Liste geführt und ich kann sie aus der Liste heraus auch öffnen. Beim nächsten PC-Start (so erscheint es mir zumindest) ist die Adresse wieder gelöscht und das Problem beginnt von Vorne.
Ich habe also keine Chance mehr, meine Favoritenliste  bestehen zu lassen, sie löst sich buchstäblich immer mehr von alleine auf.

Aktuell ist bei mir AntiVir installiert und demnach kein Virus vorhanden. Spybot hat ebenfalls nichts verdächtiges gefunden. Eine vollständige Neuinstallation von I.E.7.0 brachte auch keinen Erfolg. Hat also jemand von Euch eine Ahnung, an was das Ganze nun liegen kann? Bin echt verzweifelt  

Greetz


----------



## rotzlöffeli (6. Mai 2007)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hlft das ja:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=288092
Aber auf jeden Fall solltest du dir die aktuelle Version besorgen.


----------



## stain (6. Mai 2007)

marc23r hat gesagt.:


> Aktuell ist bei mir AntiVir installiert und demnach kein Virus vorhanden.



Dass du AntiVir installiert hast, bedeutet aber nicht gleichzeitig, dass du auch keine Viren auf deinem Rechner hast...
Oder hast du ihn durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## marc23r (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

und danke für die Antworten. Allerdings besteht das Problem nach wie vor. Der hier genannte Link bringt nicht leider nicht weiter, weil ich ja gar keine Fehlermeldung vom I.E. bekomme. Es ist lediglich die Tatsache, dass die Verlinkung zur Url "weg ist" und ich nur noch eine simple Eintragung in der Favoritenliste habe. 
Was Antivir betrifft, so habe ich natürlich das System bereits gescannt. Antivir hat mir sowohl als spybot keine Anlässe gezeigt, dass der PC befallen ist oder gehackt wurde.

Ich werde jetzt noch den Versuch mit Kaspersky mit wagen, auch wenn ich davon nicht wirklich überzeugt bin. Und ein anderer Browser kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich nutze grundlegend nur den I.E. und hatte niemals Probleme, erst recht ein solches. 

Nochmals danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## hancobln (6. Mai 2007)

Hast Du evtl. irgendwelche Software installiert, die verhindert, dass irgend etwas geändert wird?

Warum lehnst Du eigentlich andere Browser so kategorisch ab? Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Morzilla gemacht und noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Der IE ist natürlich immer wieder eine gern genommene Angriffsquelle für Schadsoftware von aussen...


----------



## rotzlöffeli (6. Mai 2007)

Jede Software hat ihre Macken, auch Mozilla...ich finde jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er nutzt. 

@Topic: die Idee mit dem Schreibschutz aus dem verlinkten Thema finde ich zumindest logisch, hast du das mal probiert?


----------

